# Lighter SPD pedals- x-post



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm looking to drop some weight with a pedal change from my m770 (350g) to something much lighter. While I know that I could drop a lot with many CB options, I want to stick with SPD compatible designs, but don't want to sacrifice durability... as if? LOL
The two I'm thinking about are-
Xpedo MF8 ti/ti
Ritchey WCS Paradigm
I did consider m980's also, but they aren't that much lighter(310g), and to make them 50g lighter with ti spindles would also make them more expensive ($230 total or so) than either the Xpedo ($170) or Ritchey ($160)- all ebay/online type pricing.

Opinions? Experiences?


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Also check out Exustar: Exustar Cycling

I have the PM215ti's and so far they are holding up just fine.Durability will depend on maintenance,which is very easy and fast. I use Shimano cleats,somehow it feels better. 228gr for the pair.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Here's the Ritcheys for 130.

Ritchey WCS Paradigm


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Nozes! The decision gets harder...


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Xpedo XMF 08TT is the way to go; three sealed bearings, ti spindle and around 210gr. 140€...real deal.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The Xpedo XMF08TT's are the best SPD pedals on the market.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

The Ritchey's Paradigm V5 are the worst pedals I have ever used. I am a pretty intense weight weenie and removed them from my bike and threw some XT pedals on even at the huge weight penalty. 

Not only do they not feel secure when you are clipped in and pull out easily even with strong spring tension, but they are also extremely difficult to clip into due to the square design of them. You can easily half clip into the 'ends' of the pedals vs. the area which is supposed to be horizontal. When this happens it almost feels clipped in but isn't, meaning you have to take your foot out and spin the pedal with your foot to get back in properly (difficult when racing).

I used them for one race and some local rides then took them off immediately. I threw them on my street track bike thinking I wouldn't have much problems with them on a city bike plus they are light. Wrong, they were still brutal to clip into without looking / pulling up to make sure they were clipped in (you never feel confident to mash) and one pulled out on me while sprinting almost making me face plant (fixed gear bike).

They are sitting under the couch now collecting dust, I consider them a hazard to safety.


----------



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

Guess that's why Ive never heard of Paradigms. I'll stay with XTR's.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

XTR's are some of the worst high-end pedals on the market.

Weaknesses:
- Heavy
- Spring tension is "adjustable" between hard and harder (very bad for people with problematic knees)
- Clear mud worse than most of the competition

The only thing XTR pedals had going for them is that they used to be very reliable, but that's no longer the case with the latest version. I've read several reports of broken spindles on European forums.

The XMF08TT's are much lighter, more adjustable and -compared to the lastest XTR's- more reliable.

You can't pay me to ride XTR's.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> XTR's are some of the worst high-end pedals on the market.
> 
> Weaknesses:
> - Heavy
> ...


Love my xtr's, but do wish they were lighter


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Anyone with some Exustar 215ti feedback??


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Yet another good option,nice weight,bearings,good shoe support: BPD-13 - Pedals - BBB


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Running Ritchey Paradigm WCS on cross bike and mtb with no issues. The body is smaller than XTR so it is a little harder to line it up when clipping in but they are 100 grams lighter so it's to be expected that there has to be less material.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

sfer1 said:


> The Xpedo XMF08TT's are the best SPD pedals on the market.





sfer1 said:


> XTR's are some of the worst high-end pedals on the market.
> 
> Weaknesses:
> - Heavy
> ...


My experience is the complete opposite to yours. I had a lot of trouble with what is obviously your favorite pedal.

Should I negative rep you because your opinion or experience doesn't agree with mine? No, that wouldn't be too classy would it?


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

xpedo aluminum/titanium. I really like this pedal but I'm also looking at the ritchey wcs paradigm for my other bike. I also have the shimano M520 and that pedal just keeps going but its really heavy at 360g, I think.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

I tried xpedo and went back to shimano. After years of using xtr's when I went to clip into the xpedo pedal I'd catch the front of the cleat on back of pedal. The shimanos are curve at the back and the point of the cleat slides right over and falls into place. I didn't want to trade the weight savings for having to re-train my muscle memory from 15+ years of spd's. I still have the original shimano's going strong & heavy! I don't ride much in the mud.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Any other peoples thoughts on the ritchey wcs paradigm? They look to be a good option for weight and cost, but some people don't like the retention or feel of them.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

My biggest thing against the xpedo is the 175 pound weight limit. I am sitting right at 175 pounds. Are they not very durable?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I've been using XPedos for several years, those very pedals shown above. Love them, I am close the 175lb limit loaded but I don't jump and am easy on my gear. Hardly ever break stuff (knock on my head). I guess YMMV. 

I've used the Ritchey's (Paradigm) and have noticed they're harder to clip in to some times. 

Oh, by the way, one interesting thing of the XPedos - I sometimes unclip from them unintentionally. Even at the highest clip setting, it's not as stiff as the Shimano. Just in case..........


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Pretty happy with the Paradigms I mean they are LIGHT. I came from Shimano DX clipless pedals with the large plastic cage around them and had to get used to having a smaller platform to step onto, but you get used do it and I saved 300g off the bike. With the spring tension on half way they hold under all pedalling efforts but still release easily when needing to dab in fast corners and when crashing.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I've had the CB Candy SL for a while and like them. The newer ones are a claimed 262g a pair. The 11's are 226g, but $


----------



## n1x0n (May 23, 2012)

I´ve been riding with Ritchey Paradigms v5 for two rides now and I´m not that exited. First of all it doesn't have have that distinct clicking when you get on and off the bike like shimano, especially off... and sometimes I feel the shoe gets stuck clicking off, and in some occasions I really got stuck and fell with the bike, not that fun riding trail. I have tuned the pedal to get it to work properly but not getting any progress. Yesterday the right pedal also broke, just so typical.

So I´m getting another pedal.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Any more experience with the Ritchey WCS paradigms ?? 
Specifically interested in durability and feel compared to Times.

I've broken 3 pairs of the new Time XC carbons - riding SS xc - and need something more durable.


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

adinpapa said:


> Any more experience with the Ritchey WCS paradigms ??
> Specifically interested in durability and feel compared to Times.
> 
> I've broken 3 pairs of the new Time XC carbons - riding SS xc - and need something more durable.


No experience on Paradigms, but another vote for Exustars. 228 grams and I've found them for $120. Can't comment on durability as I haven't spent much time on them, but I was happy with them over the course of a 50 mile race.


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

i've been using a set of wellgo spd all since last spring. they weighed 200gr. and are dirt cheap. using shimano multi release cleats i had to up the tension.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

I've been running the Ritcheys for this past season. No mechanical problems with the pedals and they still run smooth (2k miles or so). They can sometimes be a problem when clipping in, but how often do you clip in during a ride? If I were to guess, I might have an issue 10% of the time, but it takes very little time to remedy. If I lived in a place that required lots of dismounts (Moab) then I might look elsewhere due to that issue. But they are light and the price is right.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS

206 grams..... light enough??

I have some and no springs and loads of float.. I love these peddles..... lol


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Speedplay frog pedals are the best in the market. Mine are still rolling smooth, and bought them in 1998 or 1999, i can't remember. Replaced cleats just a couple times. I ride about 4000Km per year on them.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

MaLoL said:


> Speedplay frog pedals are the best in the market. Mine are still rolling smooth, and bought them in 1998 or 1999, i can't remember. Replaced cleats just a couple times. I ride about 4000Km per year on them.


I love mine.. No worries about mud clogging them up and very little to go wrong or break. Smooth bearings and well made even if they do look like pucks made from car body filler. I have had mine 20 years now and they work perfectly...


----------



## Lefty2341 (Aug 12, 2013)

I purchased a pair of XPEDO MF-4A titanium/aluminum SPDs but couldn't get used to the smaller contact area vs. Shimano XT SPDs. Only used once on concrete, pretty much brand new. I have posted an ad if anyone is interested.
XPEDO MF-4A SPD Pedals - 230 grams - $100 - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------

